# Subbing out powerwashing



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello all,

I am contemplating subbing out the power washing for all my exterior jobs. I have contacted a local business and received quotes from him.

Pros:
1) He has better equipment and knowledge.
2) He has the insurance for that type of work. (I am covered for pressure washing, but he has better coverage)
3) It frees up a day (each exterior) for me to be making more money on other jobs.
4) One less piece of equipment to maintain and load in/out of my truck.
5) I may get some good leads from him.

Cons:
1) $650 for 2 story, and $375 for single story plus tax

Is anyone subbing out this type of work and how is it working for you?

I am a solo painter with no employees.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I did this when I had someone I could trust doing it and I was solo or small number of employees. I think this is a win for you, since you know the costs, just add it into your bids. I normally add $300 for washing to my bids anyway, so you are close there.


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks Mike. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When I did exteriors pressure washing was the most odious and dangerous part of the job IMO. Subbing it out at a competitive rate would be a win-win. And if the PW guy doesn’t also do painting, perhaps you could end up acquiring some jobs from him referring you to his customers, and vice-versa.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

If your busy it may be worth it. But man, at $650 I may choose to do it myself. Not sure what the day rate is out your way, but thats a good days wage for water and soap.


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

RH said:


> When I did exteriors pressure washing was the most odious and dangerous part of the job IMO. Subbing it out at a competitive rate would be a win-win. And if the PW guy doesn’t also do painting, perhaps you could end up acquiring some jobs from him referring you to his customers, and vice-versa.


That's what I was thinking as well. He doesn't do painting.

I always give some compensation to trades that refer me, like a gift card. Much cheaper than buying ads or paying for leads.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> If your busy it may be worth it. But man, at $650 I may choose to do it myself. Not sure what the day rate is out your way, but thats a good days wage for water and soap.


Yeah, the 2 story rate is a little spendy, but for me to avoid injury might be worth it.

Maybe I can get him down on pricing later if I can refer him to other clients.

I appreciate the insight.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Good luck finding a company who will wash it like you would. When I wash, I pay plenty of attention to not only the paintable surfaces, but all the non-paintable ones that end up getting masked. This includes roofs, fences, decks, concrete, etc. 

If you're able to stress the areas of importance to your sub, and they're able to understand and accommodate, then I think it could work well. You're definitely paying enough at $650 for a 2-story house wash.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Heck, these days I sub out (aka turn down) 100% of exterior work. 😂


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Good luck finding a company who will wash it like you would. When I wash, I pay plenty of attention to not only the paintable surfaces, but all the non-paintable ones that end up getting masked. This includes roofs, fences, decks, concrete, etc.
> 
> If you're able to stress the areas of importance to your sub, and they're able to understand and accommodate, then I think it could work well. You're definitely paying enough at $650 for a 2-story house wash.


Good tip.

I'm going to bring him onsite to my first job of the season and explain everything I want accomplished, weeks before I begin. If we can't come to an understanding, then I'll move onto Plan B (Do it myself).

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Heck, these days I sub out (aka turn down) 100% of exterior work. 😂


I envy you Kevyn.

Someday I hope to have that problem.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I never did do exterior work! I did have a compatriot and we refereed work to each other. He sent all interiors to me and I sent all exteriors to him. When both were being done we acted as one company. I think I was the winner on that arrangement because there were a lot more interior jobs than exterior.


----------



## bobmax8 (Sep 26, 2011)

it sounds like a good idea but good luck fining someone that can do it like you want , My experience trying to do the same thing in years past was I found expensive prices that didn't include all of the things that I would do, or cheaper guys that didnt have the equipment or experience necessary for the project I needed them for.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> If your busy it may be worth it. But man, at $650 I may choose to do it myself. Not sure what the day rate is out your way, but thats a good days wage for water and soap.


I might just have to become a full-time pressure washer at that rate.. I can't think of (m)any days I've made 650.

A lot of two-story houses a guy could probably knock a couple out a day.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

fromthenorthwest said:


> I might just have to become a full-time pressure washer at that rate.. I can't think of (m)any days I've made 650.
> 
> A lot of two-story houses a guy could probably knock a couple out a day.


There should be the obvious difference in what we painters do and what a legit powerwash company does. It should be a night and day difference in the chemicals they use, equipment, pressure, effort, etc.
For the OP, I would meet up with this guy and explain what you need, then maybe the price will be more reflective of what you would provide. We painters generally need a surface to be clean, not spotless.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> There should be the obvious difference in what we painters do and what a legit powerwash company does. It should be a night and day difference in the chemicals they use, equipment, pressure, effort, etc.
> For the OP, I would meet up with this guy and explain what you need, then maybe the price will be more reflective of what you would provide. We painters generally need a surface to be clean, not spotless.


I certainly wouldn't value the day rate or skill/efforts of a pressure washing company anymore than a legit painting company. I don't get that. It's just different. Although, I'm sure atleast $100 of that $650 is in Chemicals, so it's not all labour.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Good luck finding a company who will wash it like you would. When I wash, I pay plenty of attention to not only the paintable surfaces, but all the non-paintable ones that end up getting masked. This includes roofs, fences, decks, concrete, etc.
> 
> If you're able to stress the areas of importance to your sub, and they're able to understand and accommodate, then I think it could work well. You're definitely paying enough at $650 for a 2-story house wash.





MikeCalifornia said:


> There should be the obvious difference in what we painters do and what a legit powerwash company does. It should be a night and day difference in the chemicals they use, equipment, pressure, effort, etc.
> For the OP, I would meet up with this guy and explain what you need, then maybe the price will be more reflective of what you would provide. We painters generally need a surface to be clean, not spotless.


Good point. I know there's a lot more gear on those pressure washing rigs pair


MikeCalifornia said:


> There should be the obvious difference in what we painters do and what a legit powerwash company does. It should be a night and day difference in the chemicals they use, equipment, pressure, effort, etc.
> For the OP, I would meet up with this guy and explain what you need, then maybe the price will be more reflective of what you would provide. We painters generally need a surface to be clean, not spotless.


Good point, I know there's a lot more gear on those pressure washing trucks. Every couple of years I get a job involving wood restoration/ brightening and think it would be nice to have a soft wash setup, but I wouldn't use it enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Good luck finding a company who will wash it like you would. When I wash, I pay plenty of attention to not only the paintable surfaces, but all the non-paintable ones that end up getting masked. This includes roofs, fences, decks, concrete, etc.
> 
> If you're able to stress the areas of importance to your sub, and they're able to understand and accommodate, then I think it could work well. You're definitely paying enough at $650 for a 2-story house wash.


I worked years for a company that did 1 to 3 exteriors a week and I pressure washed most of them and yeah I considered the pressure washing part of the prep especially where I would mask. When some other's washed then had to pull out the duster brush to tape on concrete. 

I also washed the windows, screens, the tracks on sliding glass doors and porches and small decks. Taking an extra 15 minutes or less really impresses the customers 

Most jobs would take 45 minutes to 1 hour, so 650.00 per house is too much for suburban homes. I mean 650 an hour? even 2 3 4 hours.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Krittterkare said:


> I worked years for a company that did 1 to 3 exteriors a week and I pressure washed most of them and yeah I considered the pressure washing part of the prep especially where I would mask. When some other's washed then had to pull out the duster brush to tape on concrete.
> 
> I also washed the windows, screens, the tracks on sliding glass doors and porches and small decks. Taking an extra 15 minutes or less really impresses the customers
> 
> Most jobs would take 45 minutes to 1 hour, so 650.00 per house is too much for suburban homes. I mean 650 an hour? even 2 3 4 hours.


 45mins to pressure wash a whole house? That's impressive. Just think, you could do 8 houses a day and be raking in $4800 /day!


----------



## Forest Dan (12 mo ago)

My experience with partners or subs is to design a mutually beneficial contract with all the i’s dotted so that everyone is happy. Problems will occur and it’s a horrible experience to break a good sub partnership because of something that wasn’t discussed. Win/win is the best way to go.

But why should you pay retail if you spent real money on the marketing and took the time to get the job? Plus it’s your reputation on the line, not theirs. The client hired you. You’re saving them the time to go driving around talking to customers. And no one closes all the jobs they price! There’s a huge time and headache savings for the pressure washer guy. What’s all that business stuff worth to you? For me, at least 30% off retail makes sense. Otherwise I may as well stick one of my employees there for half a day to wash it ourselves.

You can always lower the price by offering a creative solution. Ie. if you can guarantee x # of jobs per season, price goes down to $500. Or incorporate bonus Incentives. The main focus is the long term projections.


----------

